# 150 gallon fish tank for 100$+



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

Is it a good deal? 

http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/for/2477345595.html

This as well because my dad is interested in fish all of the sudden: http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/for/2475671408.html


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It looks nice! Make sure that it's water tight and real...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

FANTASTIC deal. One of those always-happens-to-someone-else deals. A $50 Porsche type of deal.
GRAB IT!!!!


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

The second one the asking price says 5,000$ OBO

The first one you may want to contact him to actually get his price. $1 dollar is not the real price.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

WOW! As long as its water tight its a dam good deal.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

On a slighty different note I spotted an ad in the local tradepost...

F/Glass 5000L fish tank, circular, smooth, food grade, gel coated interior, 3450x740 $250

Is that a fishtank or a water tank?? Am thinking of checking it out!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's a water tank. However, if it really is clear glass, then it would make a fine aquarium indeed @ ~1100 gallons


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes the more I think about it the more I dream, what would I even put in there??


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Good stuff.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

1 lower Mississippi catfish


----------

